# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle تحديثات :  BST Dongle Released V3.15.00

## mohamed73

*Released Date: 01/08/2014*     *V3.15.00*
-------------------- Added: [Samsung]
> First in World SM-N750 Flash/*ScreenLock/*Unlock/*(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World SM-N7505 *Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World SM-N7505L *Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World SCH-W999 Flash/*ScreenLock/MEID/IMEI/*HW
> First in World SCH-W899 Flash/*ScreenLock/MEID/IMEI/*HW (Beta)
> First in World SM-G900K Flash/*ScreenLock/*OneKey Recovery
> First in World SM-G900L Flash/*ScreenLock/*OneKey Recovery
> First in World SHV-E330K Flash/*ScreenLock/*OneKey Recovery
> First in World SHV-E330L Flash/*ScreenLock/*OneKey Recovery
> First in World SHV-E330S Flash/*ScreenLock/*OneKey Recovery
> First in World SM-G9092 Flash/*ScreenLock
> First in World SM-G9098 Flash/*ScreenLock
> First in World SM-G3508I Flash/*ScreenLock
> First in World SM-G900A *OneKey Recovery
> First in World SM-G900S *OneKey Recovery  [HTC]
> First in World One (M8D) Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock Bootloader
> First in World One (M8E) Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock Bootloader
> First in World One (E8/M8ST) Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock Bootloader
> First in World One (E8/M8SW) Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock Bootloader
> First in World Flyer (P510E) Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock Bootloader
> First in World Incredible S (S715E) Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock Bootloader
> First in World Desire XC (T329D) Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock Bootloader
> First in World Desire VT (T329T) Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock Bootloader
> First in World Desire X (T329W) Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock Bootloader  [Xiaomi]
> First in World Xiaomi C1 (CDMA) ScreenLock/*OneKey Recovery 
Fixed:: > "Auto-Clear" option moved to "Home" > "Settings" tabs 
Information:: * For software screenshot easier, added "Take a screenshot" option  Thanks to: SOPORTEDIGITAL for spanish language pack.   *Official Mirrors:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Follow Facebook:-*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *GsmBest Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

